
Show HN: IMG42 – Temporary Image Hosting - ic4l
https://img42.com
======
webtechgal
I just tried to upload an image (using FireFox 45.8.0) and:

1\. Click-> Select file -> Open does nothing

2\. Dragging and Dropping a file throws a popup saying: 'There's no WebGL
context available.' and the byte counts show (top right) but then, nothing
else.

HTH

~~~
ic4l
Yeah I still need to add support for non-WebGL browsers. Thanks for reminding
me that they exist :).

~~~
ic4l
Weird, I think I added support for non-webgl browsers. But i tested on FF 45,
and it worked :O

